# LOS ANGELES C.C. FIRST CAR SHOW



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB IS HAVING THIER FIRST CAR SHOW AT DOWNY HIGH (OFF FIRESTONE) ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS INVITED!
FOR INFO CALL SPOOKY @ 562-450-8723
FELIX @ 323-833-2532
RAYMON @ 323-787-6155


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

SOME CARS FROM LOS ANGELES C.C.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

NICE RIDES...


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

HEY RAYMON YOU KNOW I'M THERE HOMIE


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

post a FLYER uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

should be good


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

that caddy looks familiar :ugh:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 11 2008, 05:03 PM~10848873
> *that caddy looks familiar  :ugh:
> *


jason rod stewart??????? :uh: i put your# in my phone i wanna see that 6 trey


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

the homie raymon's cadi from los angeles c.c.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP JESSDOG


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

downey cops are dicks tho!


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 11 2008, 08:22 PM~10850735
> *WHAT UP JESSDOG
> *


WATS THE HAPS BIG DOGG???


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

Should be a good show! Looking 4ward to it! :biggrin:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

what are the class going to be


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

any flier?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 12 2008, 12:59 AM~10852782
> *
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

You need to post a flier if you expect anybody to show!!!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 12 2008, 12:44 PM~10855752
> *You need to post a flier if you expect anybody to show!!!
> *



IT'S COOL!  STYLISTICS BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 12 2008, 12:44 PM~10855752
> *You need to post a flier if you expect anybody to show!!!
> *


i just spoke to raymon on the phone and they are working that out with downy high but if any one need any more info they can call spooky raymon or felix on the numbers located on the first page


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Jun 12 2008, 03:40 PM~10857027
> *IT'S COOL!   STYLISTICS BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

ILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

me too


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

posted in our site


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

my fam will be there too ....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

jess,

where is the flyer, dude!? :dunno: 

i gotta come see the boys too. been almost a year since we rolled out....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 14 2008, 09:18 AM~10868597
> *jess,
> 
> where is the flyer, dude!?  :dunno:
> ...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

L.A MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 14 2008, 09:18 AM~10868597
> *jess,
> 
> where is the flyer, dude!?  :dunno:
> ...


JASON I CALLED RAYMON HE SAID DOWNY HIGH IS MAKING THEM THEN I THINK HE WILL FAX ME ONE, YA FEEL ME  ...MAN GET RID OF THAT ROD STEWART AND PUT SOME QUIK ,OR SOME D-O- DOUBLE- G :biggrin: ...NAW I'M JUST KIDDING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

WHAT'S UP JESSDOGG..!!! STOPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND SUPPORT!... STRICTLY RIDIN PASSING BY!. :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jun 14 2008, 09:00 PM~10871532
> *JASON I CALLED RAYMON HE SAID DOWNY HIGH IS MAKING THEM THEN I THINK HE WILL FAX ME ONE, YA FEEL ME  ...MAN GET RID OF THAT ROD STEWART AND PUT SOME QUIK ,OR SOME D-O- DOUBLE- G :biggrin: ...NAW I'M JUST KIDDING HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: 

i gotta keep it white washed on here! 

i'll look for the flyer, but all you gotta do is call me and we'll roll FO SHO. 

i owe felix a kick in his half-pint ass anyways  :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ill be there ....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 16 2008, 04:07 PM~10881759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jun 16 2008, 01:53 PM~10881235
> *WHAT'S UP JESSDOGG..!!! STOPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND SUPPORT!... STRICTLY RIDIN PASSING BY!. :cheesy:
> *


well hello stranger


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 16 2008, 03:07 PM~10881759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the ticket


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 16 2008, 01:56 PM~10881262
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i gotta keep it white washed on here!
> ...


i aint even mad at that :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be there for sure.....


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

will you be posting a category list?


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

SocioS c.c. will be there from Sacramento CA, :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 18 2008, 12:23 PM~10897401
> *SocioS c.c. will be there from Sacramento CA,  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jun 16 2008, 11:20 PM~10886292
> *thats the ticket
> *


TTT


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

TTT


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 16 2008, 02:07 PM~10881759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

posted


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 18 2008, 11:23 AM~10897401
> *SocioS c.c. will be there from Sacramento CA,  :biggrin:
> *


You better go now and show some love


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67GTIMESL.A_@Jun 19 2008, 04:06 PM~10908073
> *TTT
> *


felix what up family  i'm a call you because on the 4th from docweiller i wanna see if just keep my car at your house until the 6th?????


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*ttt  *


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jun 19 2008, 10:53 PM~10911347
> *felix what up family    i'm a call you because on the 4th from docweiller i wanna see if just keep my car at your house until the 6th?????
> *


mi casa es tu casa .....mr jess you shouldnt be asking me that.....


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

who's the short guy with the orange caddy? :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so is it going to be at dockwilders


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 20 2008, 11:19 AM~10914207
> *who's the short guy with the orange caddy?  :cheesy:
> *


what up doggg..
that'll be me...... but on my 67 rag


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 16 2008, 03:07 PM~10881759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67GTIMESL.A_@Jun 20 2008, 03:12 PM~10915507
> *what up doggg..
> that'll be me...... but on  my  67 rag
> *


that thing better be done! 

you sent my invitation yet? :angry:


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 20 2008, 02:13 PM~10915521
> *that thing better be done!
> 
> you sent my invitation yet?  :angry:
> *


i need your address bitch.......


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

pm sent, joto!


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 20 2008, 01:23 PM~10915180
> *so is it going to be at dockwilders
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=414165&st=60#


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67GTIMESL.A_@Jun 20 2008, 12:17 PM~10914190
> *mi casa es tu casa .....mr jess you shouldnt be asking me that.....
> *


thats right dogg...but i heard the fourth is gonna be in azuza . yeah i think i will do that for that weekend


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 14 2008, 03:25 PM~10870123
> *L.A MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU
> *


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnieAZ (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 16 2008, 03:07 PM~10881759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Jun 19 2008, 06:25 PM~10909078
> *posted
> *


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

it looks like its gonna be a good show...cant wait!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 20 2008, 04:13 PM~10915521
> *that thing better be done!
> 
> you sent my invitation yet?  :angry:
> *


X2 WHERES MINE TOO FELIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

we will b there    :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

I JUST SPOKE TO RAYMON FROM "LOS ANGELES C.C." AND HE GAVE ME THE LIST OF CATAGORIES SO HERE IT IS  
THIRTIES. ORIGINAL 1ST 2ND AND 3RD

FOURTIES. ORIGINAL 1ST 2ND AND 3RD

FIFTIES. ORIGINAL MILD AND FULL 1ST 2ND AND 3RD

SIXTIES. ORIGINAL MILD AND FULL 1ST 2ND AND 3RD

SEVENTIES. MILD AND FULL 1ST 2ND AND 3RD

EIGHTIES. STREET MILD AND FULL 1ST 2ND AND 3RD

LUXARY. STREET MILD AND FULL 1ST 2ND AND 3RD

NINETIES. STREET MILD AND FULL 1ST 2ND AND 3RD

S.U.V'S AND EURO'S STREET AND FULL 1ST 2ND AND 3RD

BEST OF SHOW

BEST BOMB

BEST LOWRIDER

BEST S.U.V

MOST MEMBERS

BEST MURAL

BEST CONVERTIBLE
LOS ANGELES WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIZE FOR THE LONG WAITE FOR THE LIST AND HOPE THAT EVERYONE HAS A GOODTIME ON THE JULY 6


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

what about the bikes ?!?!?!?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 25 2008, 11:42 AM~10948596
> *what about the bikes ?!?!?!?
> *


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

what about the bikes ?!?!?!? X2


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

okay ...... what are the catagories for the bikes ??


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

CATAGORIES FOR BIKES WILL BE AS FOLLOW

STREET , MILD AND FULL 

1ST 2ND AND 3RD

HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ........ 1ST 2 ND AND 3RD


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT



> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jun 24 2008, 07:21 PM~10944262
> *I JUST SPOKE TO RAYMON FROM "LOS ANGELES C.C." AND HE GAVE ME THE LIST OF CATAGORIES SO HERE IT IS
> THIRTIES. ORIGINAL 1ST 2ND AND 3RD
> 
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD BRATHAAASS!!!!


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

ttmft...........   


> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jun 26 2008, 04:10 PM~10958764
> *:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD BRATHAAASS!!!!
> *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

anything for pedal cars?


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Stopped by to say Hello
Old Memories L.A.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jun 10 2008, 07:13 PM~10841687
> *LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB IS HAVING THIER FIRST CAR SHOW AT DOWNY HIGH (OFF FIRESTONE) ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS INVITED!
> FOR INFO CALL SPOOKY @ 562-450-8723
> FELIX @ 323-833-2532
> ...


Move in time???


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

_SWA will be in the house..._


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys in a couple days...


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

move in time will be from 6:00a.m. to 9:00a.m all vendors and riders / clubs 
that havent pre-reg ....can call in for more info.


> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 30 2008, 08:17 AM~10979930
> *Move in time???
> *


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=414165&st=40#


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

:nicoderm: SEE U SUNDAY


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT IT DO JESSDOG


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 2 2008, 11:43 AM~10997763
> *WHAT IT DO JESSDOG
> *


eli wat up how you been hommie


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Is Freak Show gonna be on display? That remake is crazy as hell!


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

count down ......... ready for a bomb ass sunday .... bring plenty of carne asada


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

WE'LL BE THERE!!


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

ttt


> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jul 3 2008, 09:19 AM~11005266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1sick78 (May 9, 2007)

TTT 
I'll be there i live here in downey.


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

*ttmft*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 4 2008, 09:00 PM~11015262
> *ttmft
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THIS IS LOOKING FIRME, BUT I HAVE TO BE IN FONTANA WITH CLASSIC STYLE UNTIL 6PM


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 16 2008, 03:07 PM~10881759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

what time is moving ???? or is it 9.00?????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jul 5 2008, 10:53 PM~11020121
> *what time is moving  ???? or is it 9.00?????
> *


6-9AM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

at the show


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

had a good time @ this showww....much luv to majestics for getting me buzzz on them tecatez


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE GREAT SHOW WE HAD A GREAT TIME .HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE AT OUR SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Big ups to Raymond, Felix, Oscar & all the guys from Los Angeles CC for a great show


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

A few more pics before the camera died :angry:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

keep the pics coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jul 6 2008, 08:32 PM~11024637
> *had a good time @ this showww....much luv to majestics for getting me  buzzz on them tecatez
> *


 :0


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Today was a great show. I really appreciate the beautiful rides that were there. Thanks guys and hope to attend this show again next year. :biggrin:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

THANKS FOR HAVING US THERE ,LOS ANGELES CC 

THOSE WERE SOME BOMB ASS TACOS :worship: 
AND THE DJ KICKED ASS ALL DAY 

LIFESTYLE CC


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

LOOKED LIKE A GOOD SHOW!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

more pic of all the cars
and winners


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 6 2008, 11:02 PM~11026251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  had a good time @ this showwww......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 6 2008, 08:34 PM~11025226
> *:0
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 7 2008, 07:33 AM~11027286
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 7 2008, 07:33 AM~11027286
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 6 2008, 08:34 PM~11025226
> *:0
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 7 2008, 07:33 AM~11027286
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:0 :worship:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks to ALL Los Angeles Car Club Members , had a good time at the show , very good turn out


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

"LOS ANGELES C.C." WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR AND BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SHOWED TO SUPPORT .... TILL THE NEXT TIME    


> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 6 2008, 07:05 PM~11024979
> *Big ups to Raymond, Felix, Oscar & all the guys from Los Angeles CC for a great show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 6 2008, 08:08 PM~11025004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm someone likes 59 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

When is it homie?


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 6 2008, 08:08 PM~11025004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

felix, llame me. rapido!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Q-VO


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

ATT ; I'M SITTING HERE WHIT SPUKY FROM LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB AND HE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMEING OUT AND SUPPORTING US IN OUR #1 ANNUAL PIC & SHOW THX IT'S GOOD TO KNOW WE GOT UR SUPPORT !!  GOD BLESS


----------



## bodeikard (May 22, 2008)

Great show, hope there is one next year.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Great Show well worth the drive from SD


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANYMORE PICS ?*


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

why didn't anyone tell me oscar's caddy was in that pussycat dolls video? :angry:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)




----------

